# Sebaceous cyst



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker had 2 cysts burst on his back. I trimmed the hair around them and kept them clean. One healed, one did not. I would avoid using the brush on it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Soak it with a warm compress and it may empty itself. My sister's dog had a big nasty one for a year and it emptied after a few days of compresses. IowaGold (one of our forum vets) told me that the ones filled with solids tend to stay empty once they completely drain, and she was right.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This one was filled with a semi-gooey, liquidy gunk. I'll clip and soak later today...my little clippers are at the barn. 

Penny has another large one, the size of a round lima bean, on her shoulder. Would soaking that help it to open and clean out? So far, it isn't doing anything except being there. I can manipulate it and it doesn't bother her; no indication of pain or discomfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny has another large one, the size of a round lima bean, on her shoulder. Would soaking that help it to open and clean out? So far, it isn't doing anything except being there. I can manipulate it and it doesn't bother her; no indication of pain or discomfort.


Leave that one alone please


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Leave that one alone please


Oh-Kay...no problem leaving it alone.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Soak it with a warm compress and it may empty itself. My sister's dog had a big nasty one for a year and it emptied after a few days of compresses. IowaGold (one of our forum vets) told me that the ones filled with solids tend to stay empty once they completely drain, and she was right.


Yes, a warm compress is most helpful  Not surprised what Iowagold mentioned. The one Tucker had that healed was mostly filled with Keratin. The one that did not was mostly an oily substance.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Warm compresses are a good thing to do. Often helps the body clear them up. 

Keep an eye on them though. If your dog gets too many or they seem filled with pus and infected, a round of antibiotics might be needed.


----------

